# What is your



## Mustafa (Oct 22, 2006)

What is your religious hollyday for the moment if any?

I am a muslim and there has been ramadan for one month soon now.
It ends at monday if i have been correctly informed.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2006)

Thread moved to Philosophy and Spirituality in the Arts 

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> What is your religious hollyday for the moment if any?
> 
> I am a muslim and there has been ramadan for one month soon now.
> It ends at monday if i have been correctly informed.



Sukkot (the Festival of Booths) and Simchat Torah (rerolling of the Torah scrolls) have just ended a few days ago.  The next holiday is Chanukah, which isn't until mid-December (12/16-23 this year).


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Mustafa,

My "white witch" family is preparing for Beltane at the end of the month. We are in the Southern Hemishpere so the Wheel of the Year is opposite to that of the Northern Hemisphere where Halowe'en is celebrated at that time.

Peace
Dave


----------

